# Can we not get the flashing envelope back?



## dlewis (Apr 9, 2008)

I like it like it is now.  I love not have it blink constantly, following me as a scroll down the page.


----------



## graCeful_89 (Apr 9, 2008)

ME TOO! 


& stop it with the yummy siggys!


----------



## Priss Pot (Apr 18, 2008)

I actually liked the flashing envelope.


----------



## Ms.Honey (Apr 19, 2008)

I like it too. I'm not that popular so I'm not bombarded by them


----------



## Tallone (Apr 19, 2008)

It would be ideal if we can we have it so that the flashing envelope is available but you have the option to turn it off?


----------



## Maynard (Apr 19, 2008)

Tallone said:


> It would be ideal if we can we have it so that the flashing envelope is available but you have the option to turn it off?


 
Sounds great.

I need the flashing envelope back...I dont notice my PM's


----------



## Empress Yahudah (Apr 21, 2008)

TSUprincess04 said:


> I actually liked the flashing envelope.


 
I liked it too


----------



## gn1g (Apr 21, 2008)

Tallone said:


> It would be ideal if we can we have it so that the flashing envelope is available but you have the option to turn it off?


 

ITA                                        ..


----------



## gorgeoushair (Apr 28, 2008)

TSUprincess04 said:


> I actually liked the flashing envelope.


 
Girl me too


----------



## lipyt (Apr 29, 2008)

gorgeoushair said:


> Girl me too


me three!  I miss it


----------

